# Lets see pix of your horses



## Basketmiss (Nov 17, 2007)

I want to see all the sweet faces in xmas gear... Thanks...


----------



## Devon (Nov 17, 2007)

Well i had a parade today and I ground dorve my mare in it oh my Im so pleased at how amazing she was



I am definatly hooking her soon I think shes about ready


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Nov 18, 2007)

Here are some of mine. They are not of this years snow, as we have not had any yet. These were taken in New Hampshire.

Loren was only 2 here and we had only had Rocky 4 months. I hooked up the sled with dog leashes and lead ropes. I put a bunch of rocks and snow and other stuff in the sled before we tried it out with our baby in it. Rocky did just fine. So, 5 minutes later we put little Loren in it. Rocky pulled that boy all over the place and did great.






Here, we had Slick for only a few days. Slick did great, as usual. Loren was 2 here also.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is my mare, "Sassy" with her Santa Hat on






~Jen~


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Kitty and Bambi....their first winter in the midwest.






And I love this picture of Kitty in her reindeer antlers.






Oops....first one didn't resize. Sorry.


----------



## Dona (Nov 18, 2007)

I love Christmas photos too!



There's some really cute ones here.....will probably give people some ideas on how they can dress up their own minis for the holidays!





Here are some of mine......

This is Monty in his Antlers (altho you can barely see them) & saddle bags...ready to delivery Christmas candy!






This is Monty again....he didn't much care for the Santa hat.










Here is Apache in his Christmas garb two seasons ago.
















And here am I & MayZ posing for our Christmas card.


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 18, 2007)

How sweet



I love how Apache is running and keeping on his decorations. Monty is cute too!!


----------



## seahorse (Nov 18, 2007)

Dona said:


> This is Monty again....he didn't much care for the Santa hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those foals are absolutely ADORABLE!!! :love


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is my favorite picture of my mare Sunny when she was a foal, with Santa!


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 18, 2007)

"Buck C Buckeroo" was my Christmas Card last year.


----------



## RedWagon (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cute pics! I was looking forward to "decorating" a few of my horses for a local parade, but had to cancel. Hopefully next year!!

Dona, great ideas with the different "anklets"! I'll have to remember that!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 19, 2007)

I love all the photos so far!

Here is one of mine, Cloud:


----------



## Cara (Nov 19, 2007)

Dona that foal is the cutest thing i have ever seen, with the hat omg!!


----------



## Dr. Pam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hope this gets you "in the Spirit":






Our Pastor told us during the Christmas Eve service how he had prayed for a pony every year when he was a boy--he woke up Christmas morning to find us in his yard


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 20, 2007)

Well how sweet for your Pastor!! That is very cute and does get me in the mood for the holidays...

Thanks for sharing your pix


----------



## minih (Nov 20, 2007)

This was for the Christmas parade, my daughter was dressed up as the grinch and Rebel, her gelding as the dog as rudolph










I am at work, but I have some other pics, when I get home I will try to remember to post some.


----------



## Erica (Nov 20, 2007)

Terri here are some more of, some you of Chasta and Jay in there as well

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...hristmas+parade


----------



## minih (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Erica are you going to be in the parade this year? We are not going to go, Chasta has to study that weekend for finals......does anyone in the club need to borrow the Christmas tree suit or the elf outfit that you know of?


----------



## Erica (Nov 20, 2007)

Terri, If Clementine is here that weekend, I'll probably do it........I might can talk Max into being the "tree"


----------

